# International 884 4wheel drive



## jessop (Sep 5, 2010)

The hydraulic failed to work, I added some hytran it wored for a while.I replaced the Hydraulic pump and hydraulic filter it behaves the same.I have noticed that there is a lot of air in the oil and it behaves as if it was starved of oil even though the dipstick indicates there is plenty of hytran in the transmission.
The hydraulic seems to work ok when the tractor is face uphill.
Can anyone give some clue as to where to look.:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Jessop! Sounds like something blocking the suction screen on the pick up, or it could be sucking air in the return line between the pick up and the pump. Might check to see that all connections are tight, hose clamps present etc, in the suction line to the pump. Do you have any blaitent leaks?


----------



## jessop (Sep 5, 2010)

no obvious leaks. I am told that there is a pump that returns the oilin addition to the hydraulic pump and that there is a filter on this but I dont know where it is


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

There is only 1 filter on the tractor. It is the suction filter in the round can. 

You have an internal leak. There may be a broken suction tube or blown o-ring to cause this. It would be best to drain the tractor and remove the pump and valve plate and check it over.


----------

